# The Guy Who Dusted Me At Haines Point This Morning



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Cheers to you budy, I hope I didn't piss you off by grabbing your wheel for a few 100 yards. I would have said something, but you had headphones on. Anyway, great morning for a ride, and hope to see you again out there soon. 


BTW - Nice bike.


----------

